# New Beetle Airbag Controller



## blakey77 (Sep 27, 2008)

Recently the Airbag warning light came on my wife's 2003 New Beetle Cabriolet. I scanned it for faults and unfortunately it was:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
So I purchased a new controller, the part number for the original was 6Q0 909 605AC, but the VW dealer assures me that the correct replacement is 6Q0 909 605AL.
The coding for the original unit is 0012359
The new unit had a the code 0012337 already stored, and when I attempt to change the code VCDS states 'Coding rejected - Error 22: Conditions not correct or request sequence error'
Is this because I have missed something or is it because the new module is not suitable?
I ask the latter because the AL unit appears to have extra functions over the AC version according to the VW parts catalogue and reports the following fault codes:
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00590 - Airbag Igniter 2; Passenger Side (N132) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
btw. I'm using VCDS version 805.0 and a genuine HEX + CAN cable.


_Modified by blakey77 at 12:08 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle Airbag Controller (blakey77)*

Somehow these numbers don't add up...
#1 Do you have a scan with the old module installed? If so, please post it.
#2 Make a scan with the new module instaed and please post it.
In both cases we need the proper identification as well as component id. Just throwing codes and codings at us doesn't suffice in this case.


----------



## blakey77 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: New Beetle Airbag Controller (Theresias)*

Thanks for the quick response Sebastian.
This is the Autoscan prior to changing the module (the complete chassis number is modified for security purposes)
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080529
Saturday,27,September,2008,11:15:23:35434
Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 75

VIN: WVWZZZ1YZ4M3087XX Mileage: 107890km/67039miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 033 BP
Component: SIMOS33 1.6l 2V 00HS4603 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
WVWZZZ1YZ4M3087XX VWZ5Z0C6032273
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0011266
Shop #: WSC 00028 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 AC
Component: 0G AIRBAG VW71 0507 
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 940 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V04 
Coding: 03422
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWZZZ1YZ4M3087XX VWZ5Z0C6032273
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN V042 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Y0-959-255-HYD.lbl
Part No: 1Y0 959 255 
Component: VSG NBC 2604 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 F
Component: 6N Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1Y2959802
Component: 6N Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0001 
Part No: 1Y2959801A
Component: 6N Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0001 
Part No: 1Y0959811
Component: 6N Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001 
Part No: 1Y0959812
Component: 6N Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001 
1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 186 
Component: Radio BNO 0006 
Coding: 06401
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the airbag controller scan following module replacement:
Saturday,27,September,2008,19:57:19:35434
VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 6Q0 909 605 AL
Component and/or Version: 01 AIRBAG VW71 0811
Software Coding: 0012337
Work Shop Code: WSC 00477
Additional Info: BF-Gewichtsens. 
Additional Info: Geraet 91526
6 Faults Found:
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00590 - Airbag Igniter 2; Passenger Side (N132) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Many thanks


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Airbag Controller (blakey77)*

If I am reading the scan correctly, your original Airbag Control module was 6Q0-909-605-AC-00G. That module DOES supercede, but it goes to 6Q0-909-605-AL-003. It appears they sold you a 6Q0-909-606-AL-001 which would be the wrong one.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Agreed wrong module and a new module should NOT come pre-coded as far as I know.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

You are correct Sebastian. In all my days of selling parts, I have never seen a new module come pre-coded.
I'd be willing to bet the dealership sold him a previously returned part.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_I'd be willing to bet the dealership sold him a previously returned part.

Yeah, sounds very much like it and the parts guy didn't know (once again) what he was doing.







The good news is that this isn't a US only problem, happens here in Germany too but the number of cases we hear like this from the US is much higher apparently due to less trained personal compared to over here in Europe/Germany.


----------



## blakey77 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks guys, you've been a great help.








VW parts departments are generally unhelpful here in the UK, usually they tell you stuff isn't available if they're not sure. This the first time they've issued me with the incorrect part though.
Can be tricky sometimes too, when you go in with specific information about a fault or part and they got seem to get the same info from they're system. Training must be a real issue and it can be awkward for the customer.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (blakey77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakey77* »_Thanks guys, you've been a great help.








VW parts departments are generally unhelpful here in the UK, usually they tell you stuff isn't available if they're not sure. This the first time they've issued me with the incorrect part though.
Can be tricky sometimes too, when you go in with specific information about a fault or part and they got seem to get the same info from they're system. Training must be a real issue and it can be awkward for the customer.

Glad I could help. But there is one caveat.....
Unfortunately (in my dealership at least), The parts consultants are not allowed to diagnose cars. We are not properly trained through recognized protocols to be ABLE to diagnose cars. Some times I believe it is ridiculous, However it is a liability issue. Especially in these litigious United States. And sometimes the service managers get REALLY upset if you are diagnosing cars for free and they are not getting their money. 
If we diagnose a problem and it turns out we are wrong that could be very expensive and nasty. Especially if the parts are installed then found not to be the problem.
So sometimes what is awkward for the customer is just as awkward for us countermen.
Hopefully your problem gets solved fairly easily.


----------



## AL_VWPRO (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

They have changed the part number on the control module for the conv. beetles. What is the index number on the box that the new module came it. It should the part# then /002 or other numbers?
Then I could get you the correct coding.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (AL_VWPRO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AL_VWPRO* »_Then I could get you the correct coding.

Please re-read the entire thread, he already posted the part number and also posted that the module obviously is coded. An airbag control module coding like this cannot be changed, it's predefined by the software/parameter settings of the specific module and acts sort of like a checksum which means each software/parameter setting only supports one specific module.


----------



## blakey77 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Update..
The airbag unit was exchanged (with one in stock!) it is the 003 type and looks new with no witness marks from bolts.
I fitted it tonight and it would not accept the coding from the original unit, giving the same 'conditions not correct' warning. This unit was also already coded (0012339), so I autoscanned the car for faults, checked for warning lights and communication with other modules - all is OK.


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

Same probleme here on a 2004 New Beetle Convertible vin 3VWCM21YX4M307614 
the number was 6Q0 909 605 AC 002 replaced of 6Q0 909 605 AL 002 
original coding 12358 
Coding in new module: none 

I tryed many conding and finally, i sat and started to enter codes as 12359-12357-12356-12355... then 12337 and it took 12338 in. 
Just got it done and checked DTC and the fault saying: Not coded is not there anymore. 

Probleme solved ! 

Good luck solving yours


----------

